# Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts?



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

only founds pics of one GLI that [email protected] did. looking for more info/reviews/pics.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (01)*

I am on there setup, managment as well, rides awesome, better than my B+G's. I am running bilstein sports in the rear. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^







OMFG That sh*t's epic.
To OP, good luck


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_I am on there setup, managment as well, rides awesome, better than my B+G's. I am running bilstein sports in the rear. Let me know if you have any questions.


exactly what i was looking for. 3 questions at the moment.
1. how do you like the upper mount design, being completely different then anything else.
2. did you have to trim the "tabs" in order to get that low (advertised with 1" extra drop if trimmed)
3. how far if you subframe from the ground?, or is it laying frame?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh and do you have pictures of the lift ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

anyone else?


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

i just got these rear bags. http://www.20squared.com/product_p/1.20.426.htm i dont know if they are at all what you looking for but they are air lifts.... im happy with them so far though, i just have stock rear shocks now and am on 19s and definitely want to get lower. the lift is great though, about 5 or so inches or wheel gap. ill take some pictures tomorrow. my car isnt kitted so the rockers look a lot higher than the cars already posted
i got these from ktec in the air ride classifieds for less than half the price 20^2 sells them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by whiteshirttdi11 at 3:18 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
exactly what i was looking for. 3 questions at the moment.
1. how do you like the upper mount design, being completely different then anything else.
2. did you have to trim the "tabs" in order to get that low (advertised with 1" extra drop if trimmed)
3. how far if you subframe from the ground?, or is it laying frame?

that's my GLI in the pic
1. the upper mount design is nice, but it does require you to drill three holes in the strut tower.
2. you have to cut the tabs to go low, the gli is notched and tab trimmed
3. the subframe is not on the ground about .25" off of the ground.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ good to know 18s about .25 

should be able to happen with my 17s


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (whiteshirttdi11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteshirttdi11* »_i just got these rear bags. http://www.20squared.com/product_p/1.20.426.htm i dont know if they are at all what you looking for but they are air lifts.... im happy with them so far though, i just have stock rear shocks now and am on 19s and definitely want to get lower. the lift is great though, about 5 or so inches or wheel gap. ill take some pictures tomorrow. my car isnt kitted so the rockers look a lot higher than the cars already posted
i got these from ktec in the air ride classifieds for less than half the price 20^2 sells them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by whiteshirttdi11 at 3:18 PM 1-8-2010_


those are the old airlifts, im talking about the new ones 
and for anyone looking to order, nothing but amazing service thus far from bagriders.com
--


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Would be interesting to see how these stack up to other one piece struts. I would be interested to see if the low on these compares well to the MT/BY bags and how the lift is, because the price is pretty comparable to a set of UVAIR bags + struts.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

I spoke with Jesse at Air Lift towards the end of last year and they are also working on releasing a front strut design with a double bellow bag vs. the sleeve bag. Should be out very shortly


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_
that's my GLI in the pic
1. the upper mount design is nice, but it does require you to drill three holes in the strut tower.
2. you have to cut the tabs to go low, the gli is notched and tab trimmed
3. the subframe is not on the ground about .25" off of the ground.


Hey your GLI looks hot man, can i ask what size tyres you are running and what width rim at all.
I've got to do one soon and just wondered if tyre size etc would see it laying frame.
Cheers


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_I spoke with Jesse at Air Lift towards the end of last year and they are also working on releasing a front strut design with a double bellow bag vs. the sleeve bag. Should be out very shortly



_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany:* »_ We aren't doing a slam kit for the MK4 as of yet. We just have guys grinding the ring. We have been thinking about it but it will be as low as just grinding the ring off.

i asked them last week and this is what i got. oscar is .25 off the ground so im not thinking there is a need for them. few other mods and they will lay frame.


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

just out of curiosity. what ring is it that is being grinded down to allow more drop.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

look towards the bottom of the front shocks.


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ill be buying these as soon as someone wants to buy my coils


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (dhong2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhong2* »_any updates?









They will be available at on February first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Group buy pricing too


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ good guy, im waiting for them to show up. glad you are treating me so well.

Will -Bagriders - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gilly_tdi (Jan 27, 2010)

Im running this kit over in the UK, the ride is on par with a coilover setup.
One thing is the rear bags dont seem to go as low as Bellow type bags, is there any mod to do to get an extra inch?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gilly_tdi* »_Im running this kit over in the UK, the ride is on par with a coilover setup.
One thing is the rear bags dont seem to go as low as Bellow type bags, is there any mod to do to get an extra inch?


the old style had issues with going low. the new tapered sleeves should go as low as anything else.


----------



## Gilly_tdi (Jan 27, 2010)

thats cant be right, the UVAIR bags have a 2'' compressed size, these sleeve bags must be knocking on 4/5'' when fully aired out!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Gilly_tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gilly_tdi* »_thats cant be right, the UVAIR bags have a 2'' compressed size, these sleeve bags must be knocking on 4/5'' when fully aired out!

what?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

1. UVair Aero Sports do not compress to a 2" length. (metal inner sleeve is larger then then that)
4.0" Compressed
9.25" Extended 
5.875" Diameter 
2. I dont think airlift has released those specs. but with a sleeve bag you have much more room then you would with a Aero Sport.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

I think Gilly is talking about Air House II bags, not Aero Sports.
Gilly you should have no problem going low with the sleeve bags. What rear shocks are you running?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_1. UVair Aero Sports do not compress to a 2" length. (metal inner sleeve is larger then then that)



He was discussing the rears, so I don't think he was talking about the Aero sports. I think he was talking about the UVair so my guess is that he was referring to the air houses which do compress to 2"
edit: apparently I'm late and missed fishmando's response


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (01)*

im looking for more info on these bags too, ive been planning on going with by bombers, why are these significantly cheaper? do they compare to bombers or mt or are the just a cheaper alternative and more comparing to a bag over coil set up?


----------



## 04dhrvr6 (Oct 5, 2009)

i am thinking about going with these bags right now im running kw v2's with like 5k on them but plan on building a four door i was wondering if any one is running the extra low version strut or just the normal length strut? and what tab is everyone cutting out? i love airride my friend's 20th is rolling on bags over coils and i think it rides better then my kw's


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

for all you asking about them, mine should show up any day now.
i will be posting a full review about them.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (Flat Black VW)*

They are priced cause we want to sell them. We also do a lot of volume so we can sell them cheaper. I wouldn't compare them to a bag over coil set-up at all actually. All of our pressure tubes (struts) have seals that are made to handle air pressure. They are also tuned. Our kit also gets stiffer as it goes lower. Not softer like some other companies. Less chance of bottoming out over bumps in the road. Ours are also 9-way adjustable. Dual isolated upper mount. I know you have to drill holes, but this set-up puts all the spring force into the mount. It helps the car feel planted. Runs our own upper bearing design also. We use the same testing equipment and data acquisition as Diamler Chrysler. Its also track tested. We don't mess around. That I can safely say.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Also you will be able to check out a write-up on these soon. I will be doing an install that will be published.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Also you will be able to check out a write-up on these soon. I will be doing an install that will be published. 

well ship my struts out and maybe i can beat you to it








i owned the old style and i was very happy with everything besides the drop. not to mention you get the awesome airlift customer service with these. you guys always go the extra mile to make everyone happy.
im expecting these to be great. and im glad to see you bringing new things to the market.


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

Air lift has some nice products. I've used them in my mini truck and these guys keep coming with better designs. I'm looking to get into VW's and am liking the looks of this front set up. I <3 Sleeved bags.


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_They are priced cause we want to sell them. We also do a lot of volume so we can sell them cheaper. I wouldn't compare them to a bag over coil set-up at all actually. All of our pressure tubes (struts) have seals that are made to handle air pressure. They are also tuned. Our kit also gets stiffer as it goes lower. Not softer like some other companies. Less chance of bottoming out over bumps in the road. Ours are also 9-way adjustable. Dual isolated upper mount. I know you have to drill holes, but this set-up puts all the spring force into the mount. It helps the car feel planted. Runs our own upper bearing design also. We use the same testing equipment and data acquisition as Diamler Chrysler. Its also track tested. We don't mess around. That I can safely say.
 
What he said







. I have about 5-6 months and 4000 miles on these now and They are such a nice set up. My car handles just as good if not better as on my B&Gs's. And Airlift is such a great company to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_ 
What he said







. I have about 5-6 months and 4000 miles on these now and They are such a nice set up. My car handles just as good if not better as on my B&Gs's. And Airlift is such a great company to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

perfect, my rears should be here today (per tracking number)
still waiting to see a tracking/delivery date for the fronts, pre trimmed and ready to go.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

pretty pumped to be getting these in a few days.
will probably be doing a write-up.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
perfect, my rears should be here today (per tracking number)
still waiting to see a tracking/delivery date for the fronts, pre trimmed and ready to go.






























They are in the mail Jason.














Check your PM for a tracking number this afternoon.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

yum....got mine in. ripping it all open now.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_yum....got mine in. ripping it all open now.

bastard, my rears are here. front are still on the way.

you are closer to them then i am so ...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (01)*

parts started showing up today. 
picture shows extended and mostly compressed size of rear bags.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_They are priced cause we want to sell them. We also do a lot of volume so we can sell them cheaper. I wouldn't compare them to a bag over coil set-up at all actually. All of our pressure tubes (struts) have seals that are made to handle air pressure. They are also tuned. Our kit also gets stiffer as it goes lower. Not softer like some other companies. Less chance of bottoming out over bumps in the road. Ours are also 9-way adjustable. Dual isolated upper mount. I know you have to drill holes, but this set-up puts all the spring force into the mount. It helps the car feel planted. Runs our own upper bearing design also. We use the same testing equipment and data acquisition as Diamler Chrysler. Its also track tested. We don't mess around. That I can safely say.


This is why I'm going with AirLift. How can a company that's been around for 60 years with an excellent reputation be the wrong choice? 
I live in a tundra so I won't know what the ride is like until April. Can't wait to read the write ups! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
bastard, my rears are here. front are still on the way.

you are closer to them then i am so ...

hah, yeah i got lucky with the location.
rears are no fun to play with.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_

This is why I'm going with AirLift. How can a company that's been around for 60 years with an excellent reputation be the wrong choice? 


Perfectly said.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

their rears look identical to bagyards, which i may say are very nice products


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

anybody have photos of the fronts with the ring and tabs chopped off?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_anybody have photos of the fronts with the ring and tabs chopped off? 

on wendsday.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_anybody have photos of the fronts with the ring and tabs chopped off? 

Give me a sec.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (KuBAtiOn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KuBAtiOn* »_JASON JOHNSON, ARE YOU EVER GOING TO SEND OUT MY RS HALF HEIGHT HEX CAPS THAT I SENT YOU $200 FOR OR ARE YOU GONNA SCAM ME OUT OF MY MONEY???

ruh roh someone is in trouble


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
ruh roh someone is in trouble










dude is following me around, claiming i didnt send him his stuff. tracking says otherwise


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_
Give me a sec.

good looks brah


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_








dude is following me around, claiming i didnt send him his stuff. tracking says otherwise

want me to uhhh....take care of him?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

doooooo it. 
got to love vortex drama...... not
-
oh and btw, i love your new wheels - drool


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

They look like this after the ring is removed:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fishmando at 9:03 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ so looking at them, looks like if you wanted to go even lower you could chop off a bit of the bottom so you could slide it down even further into the spindle.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Yes you could trim a little more off if needed


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

damn...fancy grindin sir


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lift looks good


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and the drop


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

are they 18s?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

think so.


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_think so.

Damn I just came in here to post that full lift pic for you and you beat me too it







. those are 18's and I am on tire front and rear, they go lower. As far as grinding off more than the ring Im not sure you would be able too.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*

Your ride is lookin dope dude. PM me your address Simon.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Damn Simon, too fresh! Did you ditch the Porsche wheels in favor of Kinesis?
The stance is proper as hell!


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Damn Simon, too fresh! Did you ditch the Porsche wheels in favor of Kinesis?
The stance is proper as hell!

Thanks Bro, I still have the other wheels, they are actually Kinesis Supercups. I dont know If I could get rid of those.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (oscar_block)*

so the ride is good, quality is good, company is good, how about the drop. the pics above look low as hell dont get me wrong, but with proper trimming (frame notch, grind off the bottom of the strut, ect.) and tire/wheel sizes, can these lay subframe, basically will they go as low as the bagyards and mason techs? im not that familiar with sleeve style struts but from the look of them i feel like they should have better inner clearance and the ability to put the car on the ground


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Love that car! And no, you can not get rid of those


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

updates updates updates i know u have those struts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Car is looking badass Simon!!!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Got damn, I want Kinesis wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks like im ordering these struts monday







hopefully you get a good review up before then


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well i just finished installing the fronts, everything went pretty painless. you just want to check that you get the mounting holes in the right place. i checked like 3 times before i started drilling. although if i hadn't checked it could be hard to get it right.
1. tons of lift
2. lays frame with 16" steels 
3. no need to chop anything off the bottom. (when you purchase the pre-trimmed ones)
4. ride very well. 
when i can get the rears on (tomorrow) and when my new bolts get here i will mount the RS's and take some pics








and a better review


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh and [email protected] (aka fishmando) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a








the production date on the struts was 01-20-10 and i received them 02-03-10, good turnaround and great to deal with


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Thanks Jason, glad you like them















Some stickres will be going out on monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Thanks Jason, glad you like them















Some stickres will be going out on monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and i will rock it, free advertising


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ordering them monday, u got some in stock fishmando?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

PMed


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (fishmando)*

PM'd Fishmando


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Has anyone else had an issue with popping holes in the rear bags?
I have a 05 GLI and I'm running Great Plates and a 28mm H&RRear Sway bar.
I have popped my rear bags twice.
The first time was caused by the little bracket for the wheel sensor.
I ground that off and its no longer an issue......I thought
Just popped both rear bags in the last few days...not happy, but I'm waiting for a response from AirLift to see what they are gonna do.
Other than that, the kit is good. I haven't Ground down the Fronts yet, or notched the frame, but that will hapen very shortly.
Crappy cell phone pic








Better pics


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

I had the same thing happen to me, I ground down and smoothed the part of the spring cup that was rubbing and I have been good since. Great Plates move the beam back causing the problem, it is not Airlifts design.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_ Great Plates move the beam back causing the problem, it is not Airlifts design.

true


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

great plates = not so great


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Thank you noVtec, you are correct it is the great plates fault. I know of a company that will soon be releasing a fix for the issue with running great plates and bags. 
Sorry to hear that you keep poppin bags dude.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Thank you noVtec, you are correct it is the great plates fault. I know of a company that will soon be releasing a fix for the issue with running great plates and bags. 
Sorry to hear that you keep poppin bags dude.

thats good to hear. Its probably an easy fix. I dont really want great mplates but i know alot of people do, especially with air.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Just ordered my airlifts







Ill write a little review with some pics when i get them in


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

They ship at dawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to get them on the car








Photoshopped temptation:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*



SoCalDubber said:


> Can't wait to get them on the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

whats shopped? the wheels or the drop? or both?


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Where are these available for purchase at? I couldn't find them on the website.
Also, is the top mount made of steel or aluminum?


_Modified by 2800kubik at 6:06 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_Where are these available for purchase at? I couldn't find them on the website.
Also, is the top mount made of steel or aluminum?

_Modified by 2800kubik at 6:06 AM 2-9-2010_

bagriders.com 650 shipped


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_Just ordered my airlifts







Ill write a little review with some pics when i get them in

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you'll probably have em in before me.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you'll probably have em in before me.

i hope so








i plan on putting them in friday or saturday ill take a good amount of pics. I feel like it might take some time to get the top mount right but well see. I think the desifn is awesome though


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no lift or drop


















_Modified by 01 at 6:22 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Any pics all aired out?


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i hope so








i plan on putting them in friday or saturday ill take a good amount of pics. I feel like it might take some time to get the top mount right but well see. I think the desifn is awesome though

Yeah, i'm pretty excited to feel how solid the front feels all bolted in.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (sdv3)*

Yes let me know what you guys think of the upper mount design. It was built to be silent and deadly. Well deadly as in handling better than the competition.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Yes let me know what you guys think of the upper mount design. It was built to be silent and deadly. Well deadly as in handling better than the competition.









yea i think its way better than the regular mount design. Dont have to worry about shorter bushings, and top hats, and gaps between the top hat and strut tower. Its juts a solid mount, no room for slack. I think im going to like it alot. If it wasnt for the damn snow my struts would be here today. Looks like theyll be here tomorrow now. If so theyll be in by monday


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Yes let me know what you guys think of the upper mount design. It was built to be silent and deadly. Well deadly as in handling better than the competition.











well ive had mine in for a week and finally did some driving.. seems at higher PSI i have a clunking going on. i haven't had time to search for the cause but its only @ high psi and large bumps. 
it may just be that i have it 2 clicks from softest, and it may be the shock fully extending.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

well ive had mine in for a week and finally did some driving.. seems at higher PSI i have a clunking going on. i haven't had time to search for the cause but its only @ high psi and large bumps. 
it may just be that i have it 2 clicks from softest, and it may be the shock fully extending.

ur silly if u drive that high


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
ur silly if u drive that high









i dont, thats what testing is for.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
i dont, thats what testing is for.









i know just messin with ya. Other than that how do u like them? Hows driving low? How do the handle?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i know just messin with ya. Other than that how do u like them? Hows driving low? How do the handle?


pro
1. firm if you want it. 
2. soft if you want. 
3. no mk4 mounts to deal with. 
4. tons of lift 
5 plenty of drop
6. good price.
cons (im having)
1. odd clunking at higher psi
2. fronts have a slow leak (cant find it)
im hoping the leak isnt an O-ring or anything. just cant seem to find it. 
one thing i did notice, bag-riders product description says the front have leader lines (they dont), not a problem. but seems the only design that doesn't use leader lines.
--
im very happy with the purchase, and im not worried about the *tiny* issues im having. hopefully its just user error and not a defect in the struts. but even if it was it would be covered by airlift so..


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

sounds good, pics? lots of pics?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

*one thing i did notice, bag-riders product description says the front have leader lines (they dont), not a problem. but seems the only design that doesn't use leader lines.* 
--
im very happy with the purchase, and im not worried about the *tiny* issues im having. hopefully its just user error and not a defect in the struts. but even if it was it would be covered by airlift so..

















one thing i wasnt thrilled about as well. Will told me they didnt come with leader lines after i askeed about them, but idk why it would be in their describtion. Idk if thats a generic air lift describtion or what.
According to tracking they will be here today. Knowing me, ill have them in today and can give an initial review on how i like them. IM coming from a ****ty bags over coils set up so im suer im gonna love them, but im curious to see how they stack up against bagyards after i get a ride in my buddy's car


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
Will told me they didnt come with leader lines after i askeed about them, but idk why it would be in their describtion. Idk if thats a generic air lift describtion or what.

Sorry about the description error. That was my bad, it was generic.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_
Sorry about the description error. That was my bad, it was generic.









yea I figured, you can tell it's the generic description the same things written on aac's site too








i'm not mad at you


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

The clunking at high psi is probably the strut topping out. Not good to do. 
also you should turn your struts up to 6 or 8. it should help stop the topping out of the strut and handle hella good. 
did you check to make sure all fittings are tight? I am sure you did, fittings at valves or manifolds, are all lines cut straight? Sorry for all the typical questions. 
How are you liking the kit though???


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 12:54 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_The clunking at high psi is probably the strut topping out. Not good to do. 
also you should turn your struts up to 6 or 8. it should help stop the topping out of the strut and handle hella good. 
did you check to make sure all fittings are tight? I am sure you did, fittings at valves or manifolds, are all lines cut straight? Sorry for all the typical questions. 
How are you liking the kit though???



honestly i am thoroughly impressed with the kit. no complaints honestly. i haven't had much time to fiddle with things but im sure its just a fitting or line. ill get to it this weekend. and the clunking did seem like the strut maxxing out. i dont drive with it like that. but i was testing max lift and all and heard it. 
nothing but compliments for both Will/bag-riders/fishmando and airlift. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Jason. 
The ride quality is pretty impressive after being dumped on coils.
Give me a call if you can't track down that leak.


_Modified by fishmando at 9:00 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Thanks Jason. 
The ride quality is pretty impressive after being dumped on coils.
Give me a call if you can't track down that leek.


yes it is, i haven't ridden in a stock mk4 for i dont know how long but i honestly think these are very close to as comfortable.
wheels should be going on this weekend, planned on tracking down the leak and taking some dumped pictures with the rs's. then it will show how low these really do go


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
According to tracking they will be here today. Knowing me, ill have them in today and can give an initial review on how i like them. IM coming from a ****ty bags over coils set up so im suer im gonna love them, but im curious to see how they stack up against bagyards after i get a ride in my buddy's car

Pictures!
Should be ordering tomorrow


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

pictures pictures pictures...heres some before installation, tomorrow there will be some after...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

they need to be trimmed. when trimmed they sit in the spindle clear up to the adjuster knob


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_they need to be trimmed. when trimmed they sit in the spindle clear up to the adjuster knob 

yea i know, they will be grinded down tomorrow morning







it would have taken 8-10 days more to get the pretrimmed ones so i just opted for these


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

just making sure. i didnt measure but it looks like an inch or so.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

looks good. Can't wait to get mine in. 
I'm lazy so i'll probably wait the extra week for the trimmed ones.
the bilsteins replacing the fk's?


_Modified by 05slvrstonegray1.8t at 9:39 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_looks good. Can't wait to get mine in. 
I'm lazy so i'll probably wait the extra week for the trimmed ones.
the bilsteins replacing the fk's?

_Modified by 05slvrstonegray1.8t at 9:39 PM 2-12-2010_

yea fks are gone. The car should ride like a dream compared to what im used to


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

they do ride very nice.
i want to see these and the new wheels on


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these look great. So they bolt directly to the strut tower without any bushing or bearings?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

installed today








Install went smoothly except for the damn upper mount holes. The design is awesome imo, i jsut wish there was a better template than the cut out piece of paper airlift sends you. They ride awesome, go very low, and very high (my tie rods are on my frame). Overall id say they are a great product, and for a daily driven car, i dont see the advantages bagyard or masontech have over them.
Big thumbs up to Will at Bagriders, awesome customer service, he took good care of me








Pics will be up soon, but arent too much to look at untill i get my new rollers on


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ageed on the holes, just make sure to take your time on them.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

yea i had to run out and get some bigger washers bc i didnt drill the holes perfectly and had to make them a little bigger. Its all good though.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

recommendation to airlift . make a metal template that fits the tower with pre-drilled holes.
this would have made things much easier. the tower has a lip on it and a metal template can be made so that it fits without movement for precises drilling. so people dont run into this problem.
i triple check my drilling and started with a tiny drill bit and moved the size up two or three times. just to make sure i was on track.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ and or incorporate the template as part of the setup. making the strut bolt through the template and be a cover for the tower


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_^^ and or incorporate the template as part of the setup. making the strut bolt through the template and be a cover for the tower









yea, the top mount is awesome, but the installation could use some aid. Even if that paper template was made of metal it would be a million times easier


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

im sure they will read this and improve things for us mk4 folk.
i like the idea of a template that bolts to the strut and covers to open hole in the tower.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_im sure they will read this and improve things for us mk4 folk.
i like the idea of a template that bolts to the strut and covers to open hole in the tower.

i was just thinking of not having studs in the top bracket so you can remove it, use it as a template, then put it all back together using nuts, bolts, and washers to secure the strut? Idk this just seems like a good place to put up ideas


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_ We use the same testing equipment and data acquisition as Diamler Chrysler. Its also track tested. We don't mess around. That I can safely say.

this is a selling point for a person like me. i almost want to buy, but i told myself "no low" and bought spring/shock combo, but somehow keep finding myself in this forum








i had another question? i have the oem audi S3 upper stress bar and it has 3 holes that need to be drilled, by chance would the air struts be the same spacing as that bar? otherwise there would be a few holes in the upper strut mount.
pic for reference:








_Modified by formerly vr6 karl at 4:05 PM 2-14-2010_


_Modified by formerly vr6 karl at 4:06 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_recommendation to airlift . make a metal template that fits the tower with pre-drilled holes. 

Ah, good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_
Ah, good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

or you could do it and offer it as incentive for ppl to buy from you








your welcome


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

lol, I will see what I can do to get a better template in the kits for you guys.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_lol, I will see what I can do to get a better template in the kits for you guys. 



heh we are just fine now









im just looking out for future buyers. might help them from drilling mucho holes in the strut tower.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

An idea I wish I would have thought of is to trace that cut out on the cardboard box and make sure it fits in the Kip under the strut tower. And taping it up there doesn't work well, might wanna stick it up tgere with something stickier that's not gonna move when a drill cones along


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_An idea I wish I would have thought of is to trace that cut out on the cardboard box and make sure it fits in the Kip under the strut tower. And taping it up there doesn't work well, might wanna stick it up tgere with something stickier that's not gonna move when a drill cones along

Think i'm going to try the cardboard thing. Glad I saw this.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

you guys weren't drilling through the paper template were you? You should have been using the template to align your center punch. Then drill the holes where you punched.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_you guys weren't drilling through the paper template were you? You should have been using the template to align your center punch. Then drill the holes where you punched.


ahahha no. at least i wasnt. 
i used it for my punch. still kida har to get everything aligned properly. i just had to go 1 size larger on the holes and i was fine. just giving ideas because i could totally see someone totally screwing their towers.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I taped the paper up and marked each spot with a small drill bit then took the paper off and drilled the holes up to 3/8"...I don't have a center punch







still it's not such a great template


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So where are the damned pics? lol


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_So where are the damned pics? lol


neither of us have nice wheels on, pics dropped on 55/60 series tires doesn't do these struts justice.

my wheels should be going on soon


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

how bout some pics of the top of the strut, all this talk has me interested to see what both of yours look like, just so i can know what to expect when im doin it.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flat Black VW* »_how bout some pics of the top of the strut, all this talk has me interested to see what both of yours look like, just so i can know what to expect when im doin it.



vtechs pic.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

so...theres no need for strut mount, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_so...theres no need for strut mount, correct?

stock bushings are no longer needed.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is there a bearing? If so how does it work


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_is there a bearing? If so how does it work


there is a bearing...its in the center of the top plate that bolts up to the tower.
I cannot wait to get these things on.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Any close-ups?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_Any close-ups?


of?
there are a few pics on the last page showing the design.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
of?
there are a few pics on the last page showing the design.

Sorry, i meant of the towers.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_
Sorry, i meant of the towers.

not much to see . just three bolts with washers and a metal plate with a bolt on top of it. Basically all u can see


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

check your PM fool.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah you fool


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_yeah you fool

lol no you check yours, sent you a pm a few days ago. need an answer


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lkatz)*

judging by the satisfaction in this thread, I can't wait to see the mk3 kits when they come out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

I am gonna say the MK2-3 kit will be a hit. We have been testing our kit against our competitor's kits. Some interesting info and comparisons to come. 
Jesse


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Why is it that the struts come with PTC fittings? Wouldn't it be wise to use leader lines?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2800kubik)*

We are looking into it on the leader hose. We have ran them in previous kits and still do on certain ones. We have been testing without braided with zero issues. We will see whats to come soon.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

That top plate where the fitting threads into turns with the wheels correct? If so then I would rather buy the hoses and install them from the beginning instead of disassembling later.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_That top plate where the fitting threads into turns with the wheels correct? If so then I would rather buy the hoses and install them from the beginning instead of disassembling later. 

x2. I think leader lines would be worth the money.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Just placed my order. 
Can't wait till it arrives


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_recommendation to airlift . make a metal template that fits the tower with pre-drilled holes.


Let me be the guinea pig


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Not sure on what they are going to do with the Template. The leader hose thing I am not sure is going to happen. The engineering department only runs leader hose'es on dbl. bellow set-ups. With the MK4 being a sleeve set-up we will have to see what happens. I am pushing for you guys.


----------



## rollinon20s (Feb 12, 2009)

I have mine installed and i recommend notching your subframe on the passenger side cause mine hits the axle when aired out 


_Modified by rollinon20s at 6:32 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## rollinon20s (Feb 12, 2009)

heres a couple pics of mine and yes its on 20s there crappy iphone pics


----------



## rollinon20s (Feb 12, 2009)

and another one


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow, i dont think ive ever seen a mk4 on 20s


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Wow nice Joel, I see the install went well!








Jason, are your tires on yet? Do work, lets see some pics dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Wow nice Joel, I see the install went well!








Jason, are your tires on yet? Do work, lets see some pics dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



ohh my tires have been on for awhile now








i live in utah, land of snow and tons of salt. dont want to risk my polished lips just yet








**edit and im going in for bodywork next week. so my car isnt really looking great right now


















_Modified by 01 at 10:45 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

so the baby's gonna be stylin in the jetta huh?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_so the baby's gonna be stylin in the jetta huh?











for now, seems people dont want to buy expensive items right now. which means i have no reason to sell.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

tell me about it.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (formerly vr6 karl)*

Everything about these seems promising. The price, strut bearing setup and adjustability. However, if they can't lay frame then what's the point? I'd like to see some more pics on 18's especially of the subframe. So far I haven't seen anything lower then a lot of static setups, not trying to pop anyones happy balloon, just want to see their potential before dropping $$ 


_Modified by the awesome at 8:00 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the awesome* »_Everything about these seems promising. The price, strut bearing setup and adjustability. However, if they can't lay frame then what's the point? I'd like to see some more pics on 18's especially of the subframe. So far I haven't seen anything lower then a lot of static setups, not trying to pop anyones happy balloon, just want to see their potential before dropping $$ 

_Modified by the awesome at 8:00 PM 2-19-2010_

im laying frame on stock steels with balloon tires, i can assure you these go low.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if you would have read the thread you would know









wheels and bodywork should be going on soon enough, then pics.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Whoa easy champ, I did read the thread, just looking for some subframe shots. Looking forward to seeing pics when it's done


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i was jk man, lol


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Damn boys, when I get back to MI, I will be trailing my bro's MK4 to the shop. I will post sub frame pics soon after that.







Prepare to see these installed and written up in Euro Tuner soon. I am doing the install on Monday.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks like im getting body work done next week as well. Then the following week the wheels will go on, and then pics will be up lol. 
And on a side note, i had a very small problem with one of my struts, Jesse shipped me out a new part like 5 minutes after he got me email. Between will at bagriders and jesse at airlift you have some great customer service with these struts


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*










fyi the road is oddly shaped. both sides angle in towards the center to drain water.
i have maybe 1/8th inch from frame meet ground.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_Between will at bagriders and jesse at airlift you have some great customer service with these struts









Thanks Kevin








Jason! looking so clean man! I want to see a real photo shoot next.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

car looks dope....however, i'm disappointed in the drop especially on 17's


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the awesome* »_car looks dope....however, i'm disappointed in the drop especially on 17's



frame isnt even 1/8inch off the ground.. picture is deceiving


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Well that looks good to me


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

struts trimmed in that picture?
also kind of let down by that picture.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow, this is funny. look the the front wheel, its less than an inch from tucking rim on 17s. 

this isnt a mk5 guys..


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (sdv3)*

i think most people are disappointed because they aren't seeing pictures of cars tucking front and back like the mason tech/bagyards pictures do.
but if everyone looks back on page 1, these go low. tucks front and back


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good Jason. Id poke the front out a bit more.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_i think most people are disappointed because they aren't seeing pictures of cars tucking front and back like the mason tech/bagyards pictures do.
but if everyone looks back on page 1, these go low. tucks front and back











my car is just as low if not lower. i had a dead battery thats why i dont have more pics. but my lip is just as low.
pic is 17s vs 18s


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

my car is just as low if not lower. i had a dead battery thats why i dont have more pics. but my lip is just as low.
pic is 17s vs 18s 

oh I believe it. I'm just saying people are complaining cause 
they are going by how much tire is tucked instead of subframe.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

agreed. i should have taken a subframe shot. seri laying seriously less then the thickness of our key laying on its side.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I want to see this thing with the new wheels.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Guess its the shot then. this thread needs more subframe / side view pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (sdv3)*

Here is another shot of a trimmed set:








They can go lower but the fenders are laying on the tires... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

everyone needs to remember 17 vs 18 and tire sizes make a big difference.
The gli in the first pic is on 18's with 215/35's. 
most people on 17's run 205/45's. Its a inch smaller wheel and smaller tire.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Damn boys, when I get back to MI, I will be trailing my bro's MK4 to the shop. I will post sub frame pics soon after that.







Prepare to see these installed and written up in Euro Tuner soon. I am doing the install on Monday.

Did you get the install done? pictures!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

We're working on it right now... I could kick Jesse right now if I wanted to


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_We're working on it right now... I could kick Jesse right now if I wanted to









lol let him finish the install first...then kick


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

But my install is next


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_everyone needs to remember 17 vs 18 and tire sizes make a big difference.
The gli in the first pic is on 18's with 215/35's. 
most people on 17's run 205/45's. Its a inch smaller wheel and smaller tire.

a 215/35/18 is smaller than a 205/45/17....I'm pretty sure


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*

so your bagging the mk4 now and then doing the beetle?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
a 215/35/18 is smaller than a 205/45/17....I'm pretty sure 

oh , i could be wrong. it has a smaller sidewall but the overall diameter and length is bigger. 
either way, these will get your low is what i meant.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_so your bagging the mk4 now and then doing the beetle?

We're doing the Eurotuner Mk4 (Sam's car), and we'll (hopefully) finish it up and do my Beetle tomorrow... If only my Mk5 kit could get here in time for my Passat


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is another shot of a trimmed set:








They can go lower but the fenders are laying on the tires... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damn... this thing is ****in HOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
We're doing the Eurotuner Mk4 (Sam's car), and we'll (hopefully) finish it up and do my Beetle tomorrow... If only my Mk5 kit could get here in time for my Passat









interested to see how the beetle turns out.
Pictures of sam's car tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sam's car isn't done either... We got distracted and decided to take Jesse to In-N-Out for lunch (damned Cali distractions







)


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Sam's car isn't done either... We got distracted and decided to take Jesse to In-N-Out for lunch (damned Cali distractions







)

damn... i miss in-N-out . fries and burger animal style. 
Its worth it, i would've stopped the install for it too. haha.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

im glad i got a hold of jesse before in-n-out... i prob wouldnt have talked to him for days otherwise


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ive heard so many mixed opinions on In-N-Out, I'm not sure if I ever want to try...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Ive heard so many mixed opinions on In-N-Out, I'm not sure if I ever want to try...

Mixed opinions?







In N Out = Great. Period.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm from NY. Friends have gone and hated it, some loved it..


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_I'm from NY. Friends have gone and hated it, some loved it..

Your friends need a taste-bud transplant... It's just a good, solid burger with loads of flavor (and "customizable"). They're great.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
Mixed opinions?







In N Out = Great. Period.

_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
Mixed opinions?







In N Out = Great. Period.

_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
Mixed opinions?







In N Out = Great. Period.

How is that even possible? In-N-Out is greatness between two buns.







Somehow that came out really weird.








Anyhow...MORE PICS less food talk! lol. The Air Suspension forum is turning into FoodTV lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Well having traveled with Jesse to So Cal quite a few times I am guessing that won't be the only time you have to take him to In-and-Out


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well having traveled with Jesse to So Cal quite a few times I am guessing that won't be the only time you have to take him to In-and-Out









Well we're back at it now... Eurotuner car officially has AirLift struts mounted







We're going to work on plumbing the car next.... and somewhere in there, sneak away to I-N-O


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

AWESOME stuff!!! Can't wait to see it! Kick Jesse once in the ass for me


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_AWESOME stuff!!! Can't wait to see it! Kick Jesse once in the ass for me 

Done.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*

picture of in-n-out burger!
oh yeah and sam's car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_picture of in-n-out burger!
oh yeah and sam's car























Uhh... I would rather see some spy pics of Sam's car.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_














Uhh... I would rather see some spy pics of Sam's car.

haha yeah me too. 
those teasers on the other thread are no good. 
Email sent back to you btw will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
Your friends need a taste-bud transplant... It's just a good, solid burger with loads of flavor (and "customizable"). They're great.

i hope the chef changed the recipe since last version,because the flavor was not there after few thousand miles.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

thought this was funny..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ6n3wkiH4g 







"do not use screwdriver or sharp object"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

I forgot that cheesy video was still on You Tube lol


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This video is a little better guys...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3_udruti3c


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

if anyone didn't see the other thread already...here's a picture of Sam's car with the rear resting on the tires and the fronts with *no* notch and * no *trimmed tab,









trimmed tab + notch will get you lower in front some more and rears will go down more depending on tire size. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

what size are those wheels? i assume they are at least 18" and thats pretty impressive for no notch and no trimmed tab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

They are 19x8.5... there is at least another 3/4" to go down in the front, and probably another 1/2" or so in the rear...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_This video is a little better guys...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3_udruti3c


Good video. Just another reminder of good stuff, I dont have time to do


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hahahahhahah that video cracked me up,
get laid..

out


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

I think I may of found a new addition to ECS Tuning.. Or at least it wasn't on there a few weeks ago.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks..._Ride/
I think I know what my next order from them is going to be


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DirtyDub01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDub01* »_I think I may of found a new addition to ECS Tuning.. Or at least it wasn't on there a few weeks ago.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks..._Ride/
I think I know what my next order from them is going to be









everything seems good except those paddle valves.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
everything seems good except those paddle valves.

Knowing them I'm sure they be getting some bigger and better management options but I like the paddle valves there cheap and efficient


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DirtyDub01)*


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Woot!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

hows the beetle install coming?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just took the wheels off


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

is the trunk already setup? or doing the bags first?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Struts tonight (hopefully), management tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_


















Hey Dennio, I see your rear kit arrived.







When are you putting them in?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

fronts will be here at the end of the week and then i have to order all my management stuff. With school and all i don't think i'll get to start the install for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

What rear strut is everyone going with?
I'm using Koni Yellows.
Just wondering what setting you guys have them on. right now I'm 4 of 5. or 2 full turns out of 2 and a half from soft to hard.
Still a bit harsh but i like it.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Russjameson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russjameson* »_What rear strut is everyone going with?
I'm using Koni Yellows.
Just wondering what setting you guys have them on. right now I'm 4 of 5. or 2 full turns out of 2 and a half from soft to hard.
Still a bit harsh but i like it.

bilstein sports ftw


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

anybody got updates?
I should have all the bags in tonight, maybe even have all the lines ran.
will post picture if its worth it.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

as far as updates. Most likely the first time any of you will see my car will be at show n go. Ryanmillers doing some magic to get it a little closer to the ground so well basically get to see where these struts max out i hope


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I am looking forward to seeing it Kevin.
We are debating doing sport spindles and a fresh re-spray on our mkiv vs bagging an a4 avant. Tough decisions....


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am looking forward to seeing it Kevin.
We are debating doing sport spindles and a fresh re-spray on our mkiv vs bagging an a4 avant. Tough decisions....









Mk4>a4 avant
Mk4<s4 avant


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Got my fronts in tonight, had to finagle the holes a bit like everyone else.
rears and lines tomorrow...pictures to follow.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_Got my fronts in tonight, had to finagle the holes a bit like everyone else.
rears and lines tomorrow...pictures to follow.

did u take our advice and make a better tamplate? or use the paper one?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i was under no vtec's car last weekend and got a decent look at these struts. 
d.tek and I were amazed at how small the front bag is! looks quality though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i was under no vtec's car last weekend and got a decent look at these struts. 
d.tek and I were amazed at how small the front bag is! looks quality though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They have a lot more wheel clearance than bag-over-coils for sure.
Great for running wide fronts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
did u take our advice and make a better tamplate? or use the paper one?

ahhh lets not talk about that haha


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (sdv3)*

So how's the install going? Done?


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

got the rears in with the new struts and the holes drilled in the trunk for the lines. Not sure If I'll have time to get to the car tomorrow but saturday it'll be done for sure. Its not easy working in a 25x9 storage unit with minimal light/heat..








subframe is very very close to the pavement up front with huge tires though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

here's some pics of the progress.. from steve's car (^sdv3^)








still needs a bit of organization.. but function over form for now.. and so far it works fine.
















here's from last night with the fronts done.. note the snow. 
all that's left is to run the lines, do the gauges, and then wrap everything up.

here's my car which i dont really post much of, which is getting airlift slam XLs as soon as this is outta my storage and i get some free time.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

Any mk4s running this complete kit from ECS rather than piecing your air sys. together?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

most of us run electric valves not manuals.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_Any mk4s running this complete kit from ECS rather than piecing your air sys. together?


i'll be using everything in the kit except the paddle valves. Went with a manifold instead.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_Any mk4s running this complete kit from ECS rather than piecing your air sys. together?









I bought this whole kit from ECS this week and it will be going on this weekend!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DirtyDub01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDub01* »_
I bought this whole kit from ECS this week and it will be going on this weekend!!

well you need to keep us updated homie!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

Great news Dirty. I can't wait to see what she looks like when your done. Please post plenty of pics.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Great plates??*

Is anyone else running Great Plates from Mason Tech?
If so have you had any problems?

So far I have popped 4 rear bags.
the first was due to a bracket for the wheel sensors, I cut the brackets off and ground them down real well.
The second was from my H&R 28MM RSB.















I love these bags but i can't keep ordering new rear bags.
the Mason Tech Great Plates move the entire axle back 17mm to help center the wheel in the rear fender.
I was sent the old style weld in brackets and those are the next item on my list to do...once I get 2 new bags.
I really wanted to keep this bolt in so when i sell the car the owner could go back to coil-overs if they wanted, but its looking like I will have to cut the nipple off and weld that plate in.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Great plates?? (Russjameson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russjameson* »_Is anyone else running Great Plates from Mason Tech?
If so have you had any problems?

So far I have popped 4 rear bags.
the first was due to a bracket for the wheel sensors, I cut the brackets off and ground them down real well.
The second was from my H&R 28MM RSB.















I love these bags but i can't keep ordering new rear bags.
the Mason Tech Great Plates move the entire axle back 17mm to help center the wheel in the rear fender.
I was sent the old style weld in brackets and those are the next item on my list to do...once I get 2 new bags.
I really wanted to keep this bolt in so when i sell the car the owner could go back to coil-overs if they wanted, but its looking like I will have to cut the nipple off and weld that plate in.









From what I hear, great plates and bag combo is a no-no....thats why you're popping all those bags.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

There was another thread a while back about this.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_
From what I hear, great plates and bag combo is a no-no....thats why you're popping all those bags.


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_There was another thread a while back about this.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_
From what I hear, great plates and bag combo is a no-no....thats why you're popping all those bags.


wait what the great plates in the rear dont work out too well with the airlift rears? thats not what i wanted to hear at all


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

No, Great Plates and most rear bags period.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xcr-mwTM98


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xcr-mwTM98

awesome!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

i saw the avs wireless thing awhile back but never thought anyone here was using it. 
how much was it ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_i saw the avs wireless thing awhile back but never thought anyone here was using it. 
how much was it ?

depends, they have a a few models. mine was like $75 . .but you need 4 relays and some wiring to get it to work.
i have like $120 into it








--
although it has a slow response time. drops and raises in large amounts. no control. just for fun really. dont have it be your primary control.


_Modified by 01 at 7:30 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

i have an autopilot for my setup. Just thought this might be a fun thing to have since theres no keychain remotes like the ridepro/accuair setups offer.


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

You can make them work with Great Plates, you have to trim the front part of the spring cup, and center the beam around the bags with them fully inflated. I rubbed through one of my first bags and after doing the two things above they are good to go with about 7-8k on them. 










_Modified by oscar_block at 10:00 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

Got my kit last Thursday and did the install this weekend
















And the front can still go lower.. I didn't grind the ring off the shock body yet


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DirtyDub01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyDub01* »_Got my kit last Thursday and did the install this weekend
















And the front can still go lower.. I didn't grind the ring off the shock body yet

NICE. when i install mine im definateley gunna grind off the ring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DirtyDub01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

buzz that ring off, bro


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_buzz that ring off, bro

When I get my new wheels and bumper on I'll see where its at and do it then.. I have some goodies in the basement just waiting for summer


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What wheels are you going to be running?








Another pic...


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_What wheels are you going to be running?


Crappy pic but these will be going on with a OEM Bora R bumper I have waiting for paint still..


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

doin big things....bora r bumper <3


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

pray for good weather on saturday so my car hits the ground


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_pray for good weather on saturday so my car hits the ground










what do you have left to do?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

tie rod notches and trim subframe


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_tie rod notches and trim subframe

Looking forward to seeing this








We haven't done tie rod notches on the Bag Riders mobile yet...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be a bag riders mobile you guys can pay for the notches







haha I'll be sure to report how it goes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_I'll be a bag riders mobile you guys can pay for the notches







haha I'll be sure to report how it goes

Hmmm, how about some more stickers and a







instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

he's not 21








just give him stickers and a coke!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hahaha, well I tried


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Tried to what...serve alcohol to minors!?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol buying for a minor. Well I see a lot of you guys are installing the kits. How do you feel about the ride quality? How's it handle? Let me know...


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_lol buying for a minor. Well I see a lot of you guys are installing the kits. How do you feel about the ride quality? How's it handle? Let me know...

I've only driven on mine for 10 miles maybe? So far it rides way better than I was expecting, and thats with it on full stiff. As far as handling goes, I'll report back.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i have a sticker on my tank







and yea overnight me a cherry coke im not quite 21 hehe


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

looking forward to seeing the outcome after you work on it this weekend.

also...got mine today. 
















Has anyone measure ground to fender height yet? Curious...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

words < pictures.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_looking forward to seeing the outcome after you work on it this weekend.

also...got mine today. 
















Has anyone measure ground to fender height yet? Curious...

think I was at 22 and 22 and a half on the side where I need a notch. thats on rx2's with biiiig tires.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_
think I was at 22 and 22 and a half on the side where I need a notch. thats on rx2's with biiiig tires.

No notch and tab trimmed?
That's what I was expecting.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
No notch and tab trimmed?
That's what I was expecting. 


trimmed, no notch


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (sdv3)*

I wanna hear more feedback ! I'm about to purchase my bags for my air setup


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ok sooooooo update from my end. Tie rod notches, bent pinch welds, and 17x8.5 with 205/45s will be on by next friday (have been running into alot of problems so if that trend continues just hope to see it at show n go). If i dont hit the ground, ill cry, but after im done crying ill start hacking away at the subframe and see what i can do. Dont hesitate on buying these struts tho they are an amazing product and a very impressive price


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*

I've had mine in for a couple weeks now and zero issues. They ride great and handle really good. I haven't had any issues other than a leak from a fitting on the tank. A little thread tape and all better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (DirtyDub01)*

sounds good Ill be buying something in a few weeks, hopefully there will be more pictures of these before then


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_ok sooooooo update from my end. Tie rod notches, bent pinch welds, and 17x8.5 with 205/45s will be on by next friday (have been running into alot of problems so if that trend continues just hope to see it at show n go). If i dont hit the ground, ill cry, but after im done crying ill start hacking away at the subframe and see what i can do. Dont hesitate on buying these struts tho they are an amazing product and a very impressive price 

pictures. now.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

nothing to show yet im sorry







im hoping to show the pics "everyone is waiting for". Then jesse and will can thank me with stickers and coke


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

should have my stuff on again soon as well. still waiting on lugs for my wheels.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_nothing to show yet im sorry







im hoping to show the pics "everyone is waiting for". Then jesse and will can thank me with stickers and coke









sounds good homie. looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

We are looking forward to these pics Kevin.
At Waterfest we can battle to see whose MK4 is the lowest


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are looking forward to these pics Kevin.
At Waterfest we can battle to see whose MK4 is the lowest
















why wait that long when show n go is only a few weeks away







Well have a mk4 airlift comp. winner gets a tee shirt http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i wanna see a mk4 below 22'' fender to ground on these struts


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i wanna see a mk4 below 22'' fender to ground on these struts










will attempt hopefully by next week.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*



05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> will attempt hopefully by next week. [/QUOTE
> cant wait to see what u come up with. Looks like my tie rod notch date might be getting moved back as i ripped my whole trunk set up and all the lines out today to do hardlines and reroute EVERHYTHING. The car should be on the road by monday, but i cancelled my appointment in case its not. It WILL be done before show n go i promise all you east coasters http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry for my air-noob question but has anyone had any clearance issues up front with these ? 
Just asking as I have to run a 5mm spacer with ET35 8.5x18 with my coils (jamex/vmaxx) to avoid the adjuster rings. does the bag take up any extra room when fully aired out?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (unitzero)*

Just waiting for management to arrive. 
The trunk build and install should begin Monday hopefully.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i wanna see a mk4 below 22'' fender to ground on these struts









Should be well below that when I get my real wheels on there.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sdv3)*

post more picturesssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

If my tank and manifold would ever get here...


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

starting the management install today...Hopefully struts and all will be done this weekend if the weather works out.

Will post pics soon


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_If my tank and manifold would ever get here...

yea hahah I heard about that backorder, If you don't mind when you get them installed giving me a ride so I can decide on which bags to get. I will be buying some around april 9th


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_If my tank and manifold would ever get here...

Let me guess. Accuair and a 5gal slim & skinny?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_If my tank and manifold would ever get here...

If i could find something faster i would, I'm gonna try something tomorrow and see what i can get!!!


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

bump


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Putting my car back to stock..my setup will be up for sale nice and cheap shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (sdv3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdv3* »_Putting my car back to stock..my setup will be up for sale nice and cheap shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I call dibs/sent PM










_Modified by chrisIY403 at 1:13 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

theres still no one out there with this set up in and have pics?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fonsworth)*

i would but school hasn't given me anytime to work on the car.


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

i dont want excuses, i want results


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

ordering this week !


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (unitzero)*

i check this thread everyday for pictures....
i will continue to do this....


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i just wanna see 1 control arm on the ground


----------



## handKrafted2549 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

i've been putting a lot of thought into this kit, those who have it installed already, how many miles have you put on it?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flat Black VW* »_i check this thread everyday for pictures....
i will continue to do this....


as soon as my car can leave my driveway ill get pics for you. Most likely i can baby it up the street to take some pics tomorrow if the weather is half decent. I just have to address one air leak and i have a spare on my driver side rear.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ok so i put my wheels on 
17x8.5 et14
17x9.5 et14
Front measurement 22 3/8"
Rear measuerment 23 1/2" (tires holding it up obviously)
This is with a frame notch and that is it. I will trim the subframe and bend the pinch welds, but after that im done. Tie rod notches are probably not gonna happen since im more than happy with how my car sits atm. I still think they have the ability to lay frame but i dont think my front wheel/tire set up will allow it anyway


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_ok so i put my wheels on 
17x8.5 et14
17x9.5 et14
Front measurement 22 3/8"
Rear measuerment 23 1/2" (tires holding it up obviously)
This is with a frame notch and that is it. I will trim the subframe and bend the pinch welds, but after that im done. Tie rod notches are probably not gonna happen since im more than happy with how my car sits atm. I still think they have the ability to lay frame but i dont think my front wheel/tire set up will allow it anyway


Nice numbers. What was the height with the spare tire mounted in the rear?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
Nice numbers. What was the height with the spare tire mounted in the rear?



well i was on 4 16" spares with 205/55/16s and the rears were like 22.5 or 22.75 i forget. the rears go LOW if you tuck. And the numbers are decent. Id like to get to 22 even but who knows. I wont cry if i dont lol


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_ok so i put my wheels on 
17x8.5 et14
17x9.5 et14
Front measurement 22 3/8"
Rear measuerment 23 1/2" (tires holding it up obviously)
This is with a frame notch and that is it. I will trim the subframe and bend the pinch welds, but after that im done. Tie rod notches are probably not gonna happen since im more than happy with how my car sits atm. I still think they have the ability to lay frame but i dont think my front wheel/tire set up will allow it anyway


If I were you I'd worry more about what's holding it up in the front with the strut set up. 
The subframe and pinch welds aren't going to be an issue if it's fully aired out at 22 3/8"


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_
If I were you I'd worry more about what's holding it up in the front with the strut set up. 
The subframe and pinch welds aren't going to be an issue if it's fully aired out at 22 3/8"


my main fear about these struts is they wont lay out low enough
im at 22' on bags over coils with stock long beaches and passenger side notch only. no other mods


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

this is sdv3's car i snapped a pic when i visited him yesterday...overall i like the drop it has considering its on baloon tires and no notch


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
my main fear about these struts is they wont lay out low enough
im at 22' on bags over coils with stock long beaches and passenger side notch only. no other mods 









exactly, and that's why I've been waiting to see some numbers before I made my decision of these or masontechs or bagyards.
I mean...no disrespect to novtec because I love the versatility of bags, but I wouldn't get these and be higher than I am on my coils.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
my main fear about these struts is they wont lay out low enough
im at 22' on bags over coils with stock long beaches and passenger side notch only. no other mods 









But how does the boc setup ride? I'd be happy with these if i got the same height as boc but better ride quality.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (_VeeArrSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_
exactly, and that's why I've been waiting to see some numbers before I made my decision of these or masontechs or bagyards.
I mean...no disrespect to novtec because I love the versatility of bags, but I wouldn't get these and be higher than I am on my coils.

If i was on a different tire set up maybe id worry about it. Im just about sitting on my tires. And my car wont move when aired out so if you are driving this low its due to having a more suitable offset. Im ognna get the car on a drive on lift this upcoming week so i can see exactly whats holding it up and ill report back with pictures.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well before any of you go judging, look at ericjohnstons build, he is on BY bombers, and they dont lay out.

just a fyi for all of you. BYs dont always lay out either, depends alot on wheel/tire size and supporting mods.

--\

and currently, with my 17s i am 1/8inch off the ground, with no subframe mods, no tie rod notches . just a passenger side frame notch.



_Modified by 01 at 12:24 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_depends alot on wheel/tire size and supporting mods.

You are 100% right Jason. MKIVs take a little extra work to layout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You are 100% right Jason. MKIVs take a little extra work to layout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

exactly the case in my situation. LOW offsets = Not gonna lay out. If the stance is there being on the ground doesnt always matter


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

how low are your offsets? single digits?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_well before any of you go judging, look at ericjohnstons build, he is on BY bombers, and they dont lay out.


edit: didnt lay out.
current: DO lay out
















that is with a lot of work though.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_well before any of you go judging, look at ericjohnstons build, he is on BY bombers, and they dont lay out.

just a fyi for all of you. BYs dont always lay out either, depends alot on wheel/tire size and supporting mods.


not to be a trouble starter, but i've been following that thread. andrew said that they're going to shorten the fronts even more to ensure that they lay out. as of right now, i don't know any other company whose struts lay out on 19's besides bagyards. i've done a great amount of research on the various companies and it seems like bagyads mkv supreme series struts are the only ones that lay out [frame on the ground] on 19's. i spoke to tuddy a lot about this and he had to do very few supporting mods in order to get his car to lay out on 19's. i spoke to andrew too and when his car was on 17's [porsche wheels] his car laid out with just one notch. take a look at that guy with the flat black mk4 on bombers, he lays out too. there are lots of factors that play into this but for the most part, bagyards lay out consistently. i'm still on coils and want to move to bags but am just doing a lot of research on various companies. i don't want to spend this money twice as it's a sizable investment. i'm actually more concerned with the overall ride than laying out as the car is daily driven on crappy roads. i spoke with another guy on here who drives his car in new york on bombers and he loves them. he's also tucking rim on an 18x8.5" wheel with 225/40's -- that's pretty good stuff. either way, i think that the mk4 is a pretty hard platform to lay out on regardless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
edit: didnt lay out.
current: DO lay out








that is with a lot of work though. 

exactly my point though, you cant expect to just throw a set of bags on and lay frame. it takes work. 
hell if you want to lay frame go bag/coil, simplest way to lay out. although the ride sucks, you will have no lift. and you will blow your struts.
-
and i will say one thing. out of the box these go as low as anything, not to mention i have full dampening control. and the backing of a STATESIDE company that works to make things better all the time.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all very true^


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
and the backing of a STATESIDE company that works to make things better all the time.









little bit of an indirect jab, eh?








question for air lift and/or bagriders, what sort of struts are your bags built on?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

eric johnston is also on 205/40s. On 205.40s i might lay frame. Also the flat black mk4 on bombers has h2sport spindes. thats another $1000 dollars to get yourself on the ground. Out of the box NO STRUT will get you to lay frame. Its just not possible as there are things that get in the way. The only deciding factor of a strut laying you out is if it bottoms out too early. None of us have bottomed out our airlift struts so no one knows if they will lay frame or not. ONly reason we see bagyards and masontechs on the ground is because people have taken the time with them and modded their cars to lay frame. Its just the simple fact that no one has done this yet with the airlifts. Only time will show if these struts will put you on the ground or not.
And to whoever asked my offsets i run 8.5 et14. Not single digit, but pretty low


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

again, agree with all of that^
the flat black car has sport spindles, drop bushings, and notches = oil pan on the ground lol


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_
little bit of an indirect jab, eh?








question for air lift and/or bagriders, what sort of struts are your bags built on? 

Airlift has their own strut they build on.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_
Airlift has their own strut they build on.

developed and made by them in house?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes ma'am.
And the only VW application with dampening adjusters.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_
developed and made by them in house?

yessir. Were gonna bring you over to the airlift world


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Yes ma'am.
And the only VW application with dampening adjusters.

dampening adjusters aren't worth a damn. just do it right the first time and don't use a chinese made insert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*

the frame progress since yesterday.. Was going to finish up the wiring and top floor today but pouring rain + no garage = no work.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*

took a few


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Car looks good, man








Needs some hella clear tails







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

what's the width of your fronts and tire size?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (_VeeArrSix)*

damn is that notched and trimmed? . i sure hope they go alot lower than that...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ 1/8th off the floor..

fronts are 8" with a 205


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

are they 16's? looks like a big gap between the lip and the fender.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_are they 16's? looks like a big gap between the lip and the fender.


17s, and its called stretch.. 0 gap.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

stretch? never heard of it.







was just asking because i have a 205 on an 8.5 and i cant stick a side ways knuckle between the fender and lip and im on 17's.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i can hold my credit cards inbetween the tire and fender. there is no gap. ill get better pics later.
i need to get that last 1/8inch or so then ill be happy.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_i can hold my credit cards inbetween the tire and fender. there is no gap. ill get better pics later.


Just to clarify. You guys are discussing two different things. He's talking about the gap from the wheel lip to the fender...not the tire to the fender.
Looks money IMO


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

heh, seems i need to pay more attention.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Just to clarify. You guys are discussing two different things. He's talking about the gap from the wheel lip to the fender...not the tire to the fender.


exactly. thank you sir.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i can measure lip to ground if you would like


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

fender to ground please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

fronts are 22 1/8
rears are 22 7/8 resting on tire
front lip is 2 1/8 off the ground


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_fronts are 22 1/8
rears are 22 7/8 resting on tire
front lip is 2 1/8 off the ground

good numbers. Whats holding it up front? tie rods ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ties are now notched. not sure whats holding the last 1/8th, my car has layed out on the old setup. that was with 16s though








i need to hack subframe i think.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_ties are now notched. not sure whats holding the last 1/8th, my car has layed out on the old setup. that was with 16s though








i need to hack subframe i think.


pinch welds?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ bent


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

then yup, its subframe cutting time.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

40 series







haha. I cant even put a credit card inbetween my tire and fender.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ way to rub it in








i want 2inch front lips. and a 45series tire


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry i was a 40series lover for about a week after i saw chrissokos car. That didnt last long. 205/45 is perfect up front on a bagged mk4.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_sorry i was a 40series lover for about a week after i saw chrissokos car. That didnt last long. 205/45 is perfect up front on a bagged mk4.


thats what im gonna run








01 the car looks great. add side skirts and get the illusion of being lower


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ skirts are sitting in the garage. still not sure about them. we shall see.


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

I really don't want to run a 40 series but I really don't see any other option on my 8's.
I need to find some 7" barrels.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (_VeeArrSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_VeeArrSix* »_I really don't want to run a 40 series but I really don't see any other option on my 8's.
I need to find some 7" barrels.

205/45 on an 8 is fine...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ true


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

cal runs a 215/40 on a 9 or 9.5 up front and it looks fine
so that wouldnt be bad at all on an 8 imo


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
205/45 on an 8 is fine...

Thats what i ran on my RS' . Size is fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

whats wrong with a 205/40?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i run 205 40s on 8s & 9s.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_whats wrong with a 205/40?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i run 205 40s on 8s & 9s.


on a 17 its typically too small of a tire. lay frame and barely be tucking tire


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea its true.
the top of my lips are just about even with the fenders.. (mk5 though)


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_yea its true.
the top of my lips are just about even with the fenders.. (mk5 though) 

mk5 is a little different. 40 series is a no no on mk4s


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ im actually just fine with mine. although i would prefer 45s
quick edit


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

01, i totally dig the way yours sits. no trimming mods? if thats a drop right out the box, thats great (at least in my eyes) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i had 40s on my 8s last season, and now on my current setup i have a 205/45 on an 8 and i like it muchhh better, tucks more tire and still lays frame no prob


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i have 205/40 on my 8.5 and they are way too stretched imo. i could get away with 215 and still be on the ground i think. i have most of the tire tucked. feel the difference in ride though


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

01 looks really good, can we get some pics of the subframe??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*









Sick Jason, I dig the stance.
It looks a lot like my car but I'm on a 45 series all around on my rs's.

_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_01, i totally dig the way yours sits. no trimming mods? if thats a drop right out the box, thats great (at least in my eyes) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Jason has the pre-trimmed mk4 struts and a passenger side notch. Looks good to me too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_sorry i was a 40series lover for about a week after i saw chrissokos car. That didnt last long. 205/45 is perfect up front on a bagged mk4.

I ran a 205/40/18 on an 8.5 and a 215/40/18 on a 9.5 and it never looked wack. Gotta run proper diameter wheels, son


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I ran a 205/40/18 on an 8.5 and a 215/40/18 on a 9.5 and it never looked wack. Gotta run proper diameter wheels, son

















picking me apart with technicalities...i see how u do








pm'd as well


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

^ wwoooo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*









thats for kevin


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

alright alright rub it in. u know ur fender to ground measurement from that set up or never bothered to take it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I never really measured my fender to ground. The one time I did, it was in the high 21's. It laid frame on 17's with only 1 notch and 205/40 tires.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I never really measured my fender to ground. The one time I did, it was in the high 21's. It laid frame on 17's with only 1 notch and 205/40 tires.

yea im about 1/2" from the ground right now. Im gonna do some looking around and ill know within the week if its the shock bottoming out or something holding me up. pictures will be posted


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

^^^^^ hurrrrryyy


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_^^^^^ hurrrrryyy









x2 bump!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sick Jason, I dig the stance.
It looks a lot like my car but I'm on a 45 series all around on my rs's.

Jason has the pre-trimmed mk4 struts and a passenger side notch. Looks good to me too.










i have yet to see your ride, lets see some pics


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It laid frame on 17's with only 1 notch and 205/40 tires.

I always was told that 205/40 on 17x8.5 in front and 215/40 on 17x10s in the rear would be money and after reading this thread im questing myself. 
Opinions?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

215/40 is a lot of stretch on a 10.
205/40 on 8.5








215/40 on 9.5


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I ran a 205/40/18 on an 8.5 and a 215/40/18 on a 9.5 and it never looked wack. Gotta run proper diameter wheels, son











_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I never really measured my fender to ground. The one time I did, it was in the high 21's. It laid frame on 17's with only 1 notch and 205/40 tires.


im confused. 205/45/*18* implying they were 18s...or were they 17s








205/40 on a 17 is not gonna look weird when you're laying frame. but cardino has 205/40/17s and is at like 22' and still has slight wheel gap


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
I always was told that 205/40 on 17x8.5 in front and 215/40 on 17x10s in the rear would be money and after reading this thread im questing myself. 
Opinions?


215/40's on a 10!? Yeah, whoever puts your tire on is going to hate you!








These were falken 452's in 215/40/18. I got the wheels with shot rear tires and good front tires so I just moved the front tires to the back. These tires lasted about 5k miles with 2º shims and a good bit of stretch.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just went out and checked. im just under 21 1/2" ground to fender on 205/40/17


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

















205/40/17 -- bazinga!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

it's sad when I look at how many wheels I've had in a year








I loved those ETA's, they were really nice.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

a 40 series on andrews car worked cause it was an 18. on a 17 i liked 45s much better after trying both on my car


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes, 45 ride better i would imagine


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_a 40 series on andrews car worked cause it was an 18. on a 17 i liked 45s much better after trying both on my car

yea were obviously discussing 17s here. If your talking 18s i dont have a problem with 215/35s


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

19's with 215/35


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
215/40's on a 10!? Yeah, whoever puts your tire on is going to hate you!

so should i go with 205/45 for the 17x8.5and 215/45 17x10?
or stick with 205/40 8.5 and go with 215/45 10s?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gpips101)*

yes. do 205/45 and 215/45. you wont be bummed.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_yes. do 205/45 and 215/45. you wont be bummed.









Thanks!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
Thanks!









i run this setup pretty much but my fronts are 8 not 8.5 but itll be perfect on a 8.5 and rear 215/45 is good on a 10


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

215/40/17 on a 10


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*

This tire talk is killin me. I want to run a stretched set-up on something. But I feel like I drive to much like a dumbA$$ to permit this. 
Do any of you guys drive like your being chased by the cops with these set-ups???


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_This tire talk is killin me. I want to run a stretched set-up on something. But I feel like I drive to much like a dumbA$$ to permit this. 
Do any of you guys drive like your being chased by the cops with these set-ups???

on occasion. the only thing that sucks with 205/40 on a 17 id it trips the traction control regularly. if youre like me and drive with it "off" its not a problem, but if you have a car where you cant turn it off, it is gonna suck. especially in the rain. but like i said, i have had no problems except when i was on bag over coils... quite bouncy. since the airlifts have dampening setting there should be a happy medium you could find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_This tire talk is killin me. I want to run a stretched set-up on something. But I feel like I drive to much like a dumbA$$ to permit this. 
Do any of you guys drive like your being chased by the cops with these set-ups???

peep drift car tire and wheel set ups and then ask yourself that question again.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_
i run this setup pretty much but my fronts are 8 not 8.5 but itll be perfect on a 8.5 and rear 215/45 is good on a 10

Good to hear
Yea i searched last night about the 215/40 on the 10 and believe it or not a lot of ppl are actually suggesting this. However coming from ppl in the air game I would take their opinion/suggestions over others in a heartbeat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gpips101)*

I hear you on the drift car tire set-ups, but you have to figure when tires spin and get hot that get greasy and tend to want to spin more anyway. Once you pass the warm up of a tire like a drag car does they tend to blue and get hard and just become slippery. Now what I am curious is real road driving and beating the hell out of the car. I have seen many a pictures of stretched tires ripping at the sidewall. This is where my curiosity says this is just a look thing. And as much as I love that just a look thing, I am not sure if my stupidity would cost me sets of wheels and tires/


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

A lot of the "Blown" tires from stretching don't actually occur from the stretching itself. It has more to do with under-inflated tires that people don't visually recognize due to the low sidewall. As long as your smart and keep an eye on the tires, you should have no problem.


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (_VeeArrSix)*

lets get back on topic


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*

Yes back on topic is good, I just saw all the tire stuff and had to know.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this is with 17s, notched passenger-side, tie-rod notched. 
for those wanting a subframe shot.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

as long as the shock hasn't bottomed out, keep going lower








more pictures


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_as long as the shock hasn't bottomed out, keep going lower








more pictures











working on it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

what are you held up on? what size tires are you running?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
215/40's on a 10!? Yeah, whoever puts your tire on is going to hate you!


blah. I run 215's on my 10s
I also run 205s on my 9s


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Frame notch
Tab trimmed
17x8.5 et14 205/45
17x9.5 et14 215/45


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ sexy


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

thank you sir







no complaints here


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

as per request by 01


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dude looks killer, love the wheels. now i need to put my skirts on so i look as low as you


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

yea man sideskirts will help your car for sure. Youre actually a little lower than me due to your tires up front.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

more pictures people








I get mine april 12 th


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Kevin! Looking sharp


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks good man. what is the gap like between the fender and the lip of the wheel?


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (uberdork)*

trimmed subframe?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *djmike1* »_trimmed subframe?



not on mine, checked and im not being held up by it yet.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

whats holding you up


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_whats holding you up









sadly i strongly believe its the struts.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
sadly i strongly believe its the struts. 


x2, working on it


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Can you run great plates with there rear bags?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Can you run great plates with there rear bags?

tapered sleeve, im sure you could but i wouldn't.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
tapered sleeve, im sure you could but i wouldn't. 

Why wouldn't you? What are the problems that people run into with running them? What do the bags pop on?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ive never seen bags and great-plates get along, issues with popping because they are no longer lined up right.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
sadly i strongly believe its the struts. 

That scares me...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*

I've been seeing mkIV guys talk about the problems with great plates. Is this only on the mkIV's or would mkIII's have the same issue with bags popping?


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
That scares me...

x2 I may have to wait the extra 3 weeks for you know what


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*

for those of you who have these and have installed them is it possible to take the top plate off and run them like a normal strut?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_for those of you who have these and have installed them is it possible to take the top plate off and run them like a normal strut?



ive been looking at them, and possibly doing that. 
looks like it would work. give me a week or two.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

edit_ sorry i misunderstood. Now i know what your talking about.
Sucks that now you'd be left with 3 holes in the tower.


_Modified by 05slvrstonegray1.8t at 1:51 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^he means the fronts


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

yeah i got that after i posted. ha.
I just installed the rear last night on the car, has anyone thought of cutting part of the top mount? it seems like its pretty huge and if you cut it down you could probably get another inch lower from it.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

yeah thats why i asked. i havnt seen these in person or close up detailed pictures but i was wondering if the threaded part stuck up high enough to pull through the tower like a regular strut. someone take thers apart and take some photos. if you could get away running them with an audi 90 bushing i bet you could squeeze another 1/4 or possible more out of them..


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Thing is, I'll never run the short bushings again. They suck. Even properly installed, they wear out really fast and are quite noisy.
I'm sure airlift would be willing to do a little shortening if we asked nicely enough, right airlift?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
I'm sure airlift would be willing to do a little shortening if we asked nicely enough, right airlift?
















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 3374u2nv (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

i just bought a set of rear airlifts and love them i also just bought a set of great plates and now that im hearing its ganna pop my bags im deff waiting to put them in heres a pic of my car on 18" ccw 9.5 front 10.5 rear car dosent lay frame due to the wheels but will once i pull fenders ..... hopefully lol


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_You can make them work with Great Plates, you have to trim the front part of the spring cup, and center the beam around the bags with them fully inflated. I rubbed through one of my first bags and after doing the two things above they are good to go with about 7-8k on them. 


I have about ten thousand miles with them now.
As far as running a different top mount I dont think it will work. I have had them completely apart a few times and the top mount essentially seals the top of the bag. also with the steel top plate I still think it sits higher in the tower than with the Audi bushings. Also the Audi bushings sucked on the Audi's 20 years ago and they suck now.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

How close are you to the ground Simon?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

bummer. well hopefully air lift will go back to the drawing boards.


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_How close are you to the ground Simon?

Actually I don't know. I will try and get some measurements tomorrow.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

im sitting at 22" 1/8th.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

What really scares me is that I was 21 7/8s on coils and 205/45s...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_What really scares me is that I was 21 7/8s on coils and 205/45s...

for your car, anything but laying frame would be a disappointment


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_im sitting at 22" 1/8th.



17's or 18's?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how's the lift? I'm sure they could sacrifice...


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

well if these wont lay frame, I may have to consider another option on my front bags








01 start cutting shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*

will a notch, no swaybar and good struts(mt, bagyard, airlift) lay frame on a mk4 or do you have to do other stuff?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

depends on what car it is. on a mk4 if you only do what you mentioned, you will still be held up by the tie rods, driver side axle and subframe. once you make room for all those then you should be able to with the right struts...


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

how many people actually cut the notch for the driver side axle?
ive seen pinch welds,subframe cutting, passenger side notch and both side tie rod notches, but not really driver side frame notches.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_how many people actually cut the notch for the driver side axle?
ive seen pinch welds,subframe cutting, passenger side notch and both side tie rod notches, but not really driver side frame notches.



none, there is no need. driverside has plenty of room. it will bind well before it hits frame..


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

none, there is no need. driverside has plenty of room.

yeah exactly what i was thinking. The struts would bottom out before driver side ever touches. 
just clearing up some info from 

_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_depends on what car it is. on a mk4 if you only do what you mentioned, you will still be held up by the tie rods,* driver side axle * and subframe. once you make room for all those then you should be able to with the right struts...


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

installed the rears last night. 22 3/4 . Trying to find a way to get that extra 3/4". 
i don't think its my rear shocks, i think the bag is just max'd out.
thinking about cutting it here to pick up some extra low








anyone think why that wouldn't be any good?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
for your car, anything but laying frame would be a disappointment 


Exactly.








Don't wanna drill my strut towers unless I know it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Exactly.








Don't wanna drill my strut towers unless I know it's gonna be worth it.

x2


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Don't wanna drill my strut towers unless I know it's gonna be worth it.

i forgot airlift went mk5 style on their mk4 struts 
on the other hand, masontech went mk4 style on their mk5 struts


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

none, there is no need. driverside has plenty of room. it will bind well before it hits frame..

are you sure about that? there are a few mk4's that have a notch for the driver side axle. im not talking a replica of the passenger side, but some what of a divit in the rail is needed. ive banged on mine and ground away at it a bit and need to do more. i am a **** hair or two higher on my driver side than the passenger which i can only think of that being the key factor keeping that side up.


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

So I am at 22 1/2 in the front on a 18x8.5 with a 215/40 and 23 1/8 in the rear with a 18x10 225/40 and I am on the tire. I have had my car on a lift and with the front completely aired out and my wheel supported my control arms were about a mm or two from the sub frame. So I don't think trimming will help because it looks like its not hitting, but I could be wrong. Airlift should have their slam kit out soon for the MK4's. To be honest thought the ride quality and lift is so good with this sleeve bag I might stay with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*

The rumors are true. 
Air Lift will be releasing a new option for those who want to get lower.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

any time frame? we talking a month? or 3+ months?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The rumors are true. 
Air Lift will be releasing a new option for those who want to get lower.
Stay tuned.

Will they be more $$$ or will they just be the new ver.?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

The timeframe and price haven't been nailed down yet.
I will best testing a prototype kit soon.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

let me be a tester


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_let me be a tester










me too


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

I don't know if they need more testers, I think they might be all set... But it won't be too long before they're available.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

close up of current stance


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't know if they need more testers, I think they might be all set... But it won't be too long before they're available.


figured. i had to be that guy








my buddy ordered your mk3 kit (for his passat) and is waiting for it to come in. I cant wait to check out those struts and examine them


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't know if they need more testers, I think they might be all set... But it won't be too long before they're available.

Will they be the same design like the current ones? as in need to have the 3 holes drilled into the tower?
I'd rather wait and not install my current ones if they'll be available soon and not have the 3 holes.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

keep going lower 01 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_keep going lower 01 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good


i should have time tomorrow to try a few last things.
and thanks


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The rumors are true. 
Air Lift will be releasing a new option for those who want to get low*
Stay tuned.

don"t you mean ^


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Sigh... This makes me sad. 
If I wait for the slam kit to install mine, think I'll be able to just swap mine out?


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

2005 GLI
Sh!tty pictures from a T-mobile G1 Phone
Mason Tech Great plates, with modified Version one rear mounts. Welded in. not bolted on.
Front 18x8.5 IForged Sprints w/ 215/45R18 Nitto NeoGens
Running Front Ingalls Lower control arm Camber adjusters -2.0 camber
Rear 18x9.5 IForged Sprints with 225?40R18 Nitto NeoGens
Running shims on rear for +1.0 toe and -1.5 Camber. Sitting on rear tires








Front drivers side








straight on








Passenger side








Sitting on the rear tire.








Passenger frame notched, tabs ground down








Sitting on the tires.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_will a notch, no swaybar and good struts(mt, bagyard, airlift) lay frame on a mk4 or do you have to do other stuff?

im laying frame with my MTs 
all ive got is passenger side notch on 215/40s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

17's or 18's?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_17's or 18's?

forgot to mention they are 17's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i only laid driver side on 205/45s


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i want 215/40s for my fronts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
forgot to mention they are 17's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i only laid driver side on 205/45s 

yeah, i laid frame on 17's with one notch too


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i want this kit hard vore baby. yeah thats right, hard core.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jimmy... do it... do it now


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

they won't lay frame though


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*

IMO it's not worth an extra $300 to get 1/4" lower. If these will put me 1/4" above the ground I'll be fine with it.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

more like 1/2-3/4 lower


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_they won't lay frame though









You know this is a stupid statement when referring to a FWD vehicle right?
And judging by 01's pic, there isn't that much room to go before its "laying frame".


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

control arms on ground?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_control arms on ground?

Thanks.








Im not picking on you solely. Ive built mini-trucks and full frame Chevy cars and it just sort of bugs me when people say "frame" talking about a subframe/unibody vehicle.




_Modified by eurotrsh at 2:28 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_
Thanks.








Im not picking on you solely. Ive built mini-trucks and full frame Chevy cars and it just sort of bugs me when people say "frame" talking about a subframe/unibody vehicle.
yo mr. picky








no one says "laying subframe/control arms" that just sounds stupid. Everyone knows what we are referring to when we say "laying frame". its just a universal term that means the bottom of your car is on the ground

_Modified by eurotrsh at 2:28 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_more like 1/2-3/4 lower 

still not worth it. 650 for airlifts vs 1100 for by/mt. 
Thats $450 to go 1/2-3/4's lower. Silly if you ask me, would rather 
spend that cash on something else.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You guys don't get it... I/we didn't buy bags to park the car as low as humanly possible... I bought them so I could actually DRIVE my car at a respectable height


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

these go pretty low, 22 1/8th, you can really only look for another 1/2 max.

and airlift is working on that so.. no worries..


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_You guys don't get it... I/we didn't buy bags to park the car as low as humanly possible... I bought them so I could actually DRIVE my car at a respectable height









but you bought them thinking they WOULD lay out.......


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_You guys don't get it... I/we didn't buy bags to park the car as low as humanly possible... I bought them so I could actually DRIVE my car at a respectable height









true and not true. Alot of people, including myself, do want to lay frame. Its a big part of buying bags. Now, with that said its not my #1 priority, but WILL get done eventually. And for the record i still drive pretty damn low. Low enough that my 205/45s rub constantly up front


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

word. have sets for a couple friends cars coming in for 3s and 5s so well see what we can get out of em. on my mk4 i have 205/45/17s on my THs in the front and im around 21.5 on mason-techs. But I totally agree, 1/4" away is whatever. if the stance looks good and you can drive the thing whatev 


_Modified by blue bags at 3:22 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

its so worth the extra 300 for that 1/2 inch


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Laying frame was one thing i was looking forward to when deciding buy air, but really it was just so i can be able to lift up a bit and drive around town without hitting everything and swerving everywhere.
Being able to tuck tire and drive around is plenty for me. The sleeve bag is what i really like about the airlifts. Even if it was just a $100 difference i wouldn't go with anything else, i could care less if my frame is 1/8" or 1/2" from hitting the ground. 
Their customer service (airlift and bagriders) is another reason why i choose airlifts over anything else.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_its so worth the extra 300 for that 1/2 inch









i agree, mine lay no prob, and when i bought my 1000 struts these didnt exist so its all good


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_its just a universal term that means the bottom of your car is on the ground 

Gee, thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
still not worth it. 650 for airlifts vs 1100 for by/mt. 
Thats $450 to go 1/2-3/4's lower. Silly if you ask me, would rather 
spend that cash on something else. 

Like an Airlift rear setup. It works out quite well actually








Either way, the girlfriends kit is on order and the kit for my A3 will be ordered in the next few weeks. Im real stoked.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_
Like an Airlift rear setup. It works out quite well actually








Either way, the girlfriends kit is on order and the kit for my A3 will be ordered in the next few weeks. Im real stoked.

That's what i spent it on








You'll love the kit. Quality setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and i want to see that A3 on bags


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

probably the main reason i went with airlift was the price and the fact that they are made and stocked in the USA. whats more convinient than that?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_probably the main reason i went with airlift was the price and the fact that they are made and stocked in the USA. whats more convinient than that?

Nothing. Plus Jesse is a super nice dude which is a total bonus.
The A3 will have a build thread soon. Wheels are here, tires next week, then air.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by 01 at 3:05 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

yuuuuum^
thing I liked the most about them is how solid the fronts felt while driving....they ride better than the stock suspension I swapped back in afterwards even while driving super low


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (sdv3)*

^^ Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Still same mods?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_probably the main reason i went with airlift was the price and the fact that they are made and stocked in the USA. whats more convinient than that?

pretty sure MasonTech is made here? i got mine like a week after paying Santi.
its a good price but it sucks when you air out and the guy next to you is static and lower.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
its a good price but it sucks when you air out and the guy next to you is static and lower.


i dont see any static guys rolling at 22"
and ive gotten lower since last subframe shot.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
i dont see any static guys rolling at 22"

It's cause we're under 22".


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ ive seen like 2 people .. you and the other guy is now bagged.

so its just you, you ballsy mother.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
i dont see any static guys rolling at 22"
and ive gotten lower since last subframe shot.


there was 4 locals (Zeb, Danny, Cal, Stefan) that were static at 22" or lower


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
pretty sure MasonTech is made here? i got mine like a week after paying Santi.
its a good price but it sucks when you air out and the guy next to you is static and lower.

there isn't many people lower than 22.25 static. I mean tgey are out there, but what's the chance I'm laid out next to him? Plus I can go up to 23.25" and make him jealous as I can actually drive away without ****ing my car up anymore than I already did on coils


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
there was 4 locals (Zeb, Danny, Cal, Stefan) that were static at 22" or lower


claimed to be under 22", 
cal said he was @ 22.25 in the front.
and i haven't seen any measurements from anyone ... zeb is the only one i can say i believe was lower or @ 22"


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

you also have to consider how far some people actually drive their car, you can be under 22'' static but barley drive it


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and people are forgetting. BYs/MTs will only get you to 21.5ish and above ..... no tthat i have anything against BYs and MTs im just being honest. i dont see anything special about them. 
ericjohnston on BYs and cheating with void you warranty audi mounts and 40series tires.

_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_just an example of bagyard lowness





















_Modified by 01 at 11:19 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

What size wheels are those? 16's? Or do saw blades come in 17's?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

rough day today, sawblades are 17s


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_









Proof AirLift is low enough








Sorry to hear about this though!


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_and people are forgetting. BYs/MTs will only get you to 21.5ish and above ..... no tthat i have anything against BYs and MTs im just being honest. i dont see anything special about them. 


Build quality, that's whats so special. But apparently people will gladly sacrifice quality for a good price. It's cool when your **** breaks while you're driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_Build quality, that's whats so special. But apparently people will gladly sacrifice quality for a good price. It's cool when your **** breaks while you're driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whoa whoa... Are you really bringing up Air Lifts build quality?







Show me ANYBODY having problems with these things? Oh, and on the off chance that something DOES happen (even Lambo's break down), we have a multi-million dollar company backing up their products with technical support and parts sitting on the shelves in America and ready to ship!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

previous struts != current struts


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_and people are forgetting. BYs/MTs will only get you to 21.5ish and above ..... no tthat i have anything against BYs and MTs im just being honest. i dont see anything special about them. 
ericjohnston on BYs and cheating with void you warranty audi mounts and 40series tires.
_Modified by 01 at 11:19 AM 4-8-2010_

how dare you








im damn low, and i love it.










_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 8:32 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (01)*

Have you seen their previous strut designs? I mean, their previous struts had problems, hell, they broke off at the bottom. This strut design doesn't look too much different. The strut is based on a Chinese made insert wrapped in an American made housing.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
claimed to be under 22", 
cal said he was @ 22.25 in the front.
and i haven't seen any measurements from anyone ... zeb is the only one i can say i believe was lower or @ 22" 










_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_and people are forgetting. BYs/MTs will only get you to 21.5ish and above ..... no tthat i have anything against BYs and MTs im just being honest. i dont see anything special about them. 

are you butthurt or do you just always type that way? 
only get to 21.5"? id say they're doing a good job since you lay frame at 21.5" (but i guess you wouldnt know that anyways







)
i have nothing against Airlifts. its cool to see a company with a different design airstrut at a much cheaper price. all im saying is i would be disappointed if i bought air struts and wasnt low. apparently Jesse and them are going to redesign them so hopefully the next batch will come out lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just sayin' man, it's not hard to find out this information. Do some searching and expand your mind beyond this microcosm of VWVortex.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_Have you seen their previous strut designs? I mean, their previous struts had problems, hell, they broke off at the bottom. This strut design doesn't look too much different. The strut is based on a Chinese made insert wrapped in an American made housing. 


if 1 person has a strut fail on them in this manner, than you can say i told you so. 
until then you have no room to say these struts are trash. 
I am a bagyard guy all the way. love everything about them, but if i had to get a different strut i would choose airlift. ive seen then upclose, rode in a car with them and hear nothing but good things about the new struts.
hell my buddy gnar-kill rode on their old design for 3 years without problems, other than not being low


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I suppose you're right. However, I've done heaps of research and looked at various construction methods and materials used. It's simply boiling down to the fact that these struts: don't go low and they use a Chinese made insert. I think they're very nice struts but whats the lifespan on a set of these versus something like MT or BY?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_ I think they're very nice struts but whats the lifespan on a set of these versus something like MT or BY?


that is a good question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I wrote to BagYard a while back to ask about the lifespan of their struts and they told me they have a guy who has 120,000km (75k miles) on his struts with the original seals, bags and struts. They've never been serviced and they have been driven on all year round. Not here to start a war, but that's a hefty amount of km's on the original setup. Don't know about MT's but they've been around here in the US scene a little longer than BY so I'd imagine they have some higher mileage struts floating around.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_I wrote to BagYard a while back to ask about the lifespan of their struts and they told me they have a guy who has 120,000km (75k miles) on his struts with the original seals, bags and struts. They've never been serviced and they have been driven on all year round.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5 Check that thread... a guy with 424k miles on his 1.8T with original turbo, transmission, etc... Yeah, it exists, but does that mean we can all expect/hope for 424k miles? Nope...
I think we're all very fortunate to have some high quality manufacturers, but I think it'd be unfair to not group AirLift in there.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5 Check that thread... a guy with 424k miles on his 1.8T with original turbo, transmission, etc... Yeah, it exists, but does that mean we can all expect/hope for 424k miles? Nope...









that has nothing to do with having air struts for a long time?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Its an example of being able to quote a case that doesn't necessarily reflect on the experience most people have...
Either way, I sleep well at night knowing that if, god forbid, something failed on my strut, the parts are sitting in Michigan...


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what is the warranty on airlifts btw?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_








are you butthurt or do you just always type that way? 
only get to 21.5"? id say they're doing a good job since you lay frame at 21.5" (but i guess you wouldnt know that anyways







)
i have nothing against Airlifts. its cool to see a company with a different design airstrut at a much cheaper price. all im saying is i would be disappointed if i bought air struts and wasnt low. apparently Jesse and them are going to redesign them so hopefully the next batch will come out lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


not sure why anyone would get upset, or buthurt as you say. this is just a discussion...
you do understand that BYs dont bolt on and lay frame right, we had this discussion in this thread earlier, to get the bombers to lay out you have to void your warranty.... fun stuff
so say these struts are not as good, have you seen them?, have you seen the mounting design?, have you ridden on them and felt how great they handle, have you seen the dampening adjustability?, i guess you havent....
new style will be an inch shorter, lay out just fine. andthe price will be $300-$500 less the a set of comparable bags... so ill end it there.. ive driven in cars all with tons of setups.. and i know these struts are quality..

and to end.. .i was never talking **** on BY or MT struts, they are fantastic. but there was a reason i chose the airlifts. and those reasons are all stated above. HATE all you want. but anyone who picks these up will be more then happy with them.











_Modified by 01 at 2:24 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Its an example of being able to quote a case that doesn't necessarily reflect on the experience most people have...
Either way, I sleep well at night knowing that if, god forbid, something failed on my strut, the parts are sitting in Michigan...

I have all necessary parts to repair a set of BagYards at my shop.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bagyard supreme series will lay frame out of the box
and they offer shorties if you think you wont http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ so is that what I think it's doing?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have all necessary parts to repair a set of BagYards at my shop.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So the BY guys can sleep well too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running The New MK4 Airlifts? (01)*

In regards to what Jason is saying, yes that is true. I won't deny that and sit here spitting out lies and telling you other things. What it comes down to is that we just started producing the Bombers and we have since gone back to the drawing board and made the struts even shorter. I think it's really unfair to keep bringing up the fact that BagYards aren't laying frame, because AirLift's aren't either. However, Eric is now laying frame and the new sets have been made shorter to fix this "issue", if you want to call it that. I think it's great that there is a variety of struts out there and that people have options. However, the spreading of false information isn't really cool or helpful. It does nothing for the cause. I could sit here and tell you stories all day of BagYard customers that lay frame out of the box on 17's, 18's and 19's (MkV) but then it turns into a competition and we're right back in this circle of who's lower. Let's just all be friends


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

andrew i agree. im not calling anyone out or anything. hell if i could drop $1300 i would grab a set of supremes in a second. the wife wouldn't let me








just stating the facts for everyone, truth be told the airlifts are new as well. so it seems you both are in the same boat


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_^^ so is that what I think it's doing?










not there yet picture looks like it but its not, i can fit 2 credit cards stacked on each other under the control arm.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

people will almost be happy.....

_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
not sure why anyone would get upset, or buthurt as you say. this is just a discussion...
you do understand that BYs dont bolt on and lay frame right, we had this discussion in this thread earlier, to get the bombers to lay out you have to void your warranty.... fun stuff
so say these struts are not as good, have you seen them?, have you seen the mounting design?, have you ridden on them and felt how great they handle, have you seen the dampening adjustability?, i guess you havent....
new style will be an inch shorter, lay out just fine. andthe price will be $300-$500 less the a set of comparable bags... so ill end it there.. ive driven in cars all with tons of setups.. and i know these struts are quality..

and to end.. .i was never talking **** on BY or MT struts, they are fantastic. but there was a reason i chose the airlifts. and those reasons are all stated above. HATE all you want. but anyone who picks these up will be more then happy with them.








_Modified by 01 at 2:24 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

im picky as hell and im happy 
this page needs a picture


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
not there yet picture looks like it but its not, i can fit 2 credit cards stacked on each other under the control arm. 


Gotcha. So that's with passenger side notch and the part on the upper frame rail hammered flat right? I heard someone talking about trimming subframe but I'm not sure what part they would trim, where it mounts to the control arm possibly?










_Modified by Do Werk at 5:14 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_
Gotcha. So that's with passenger side notch and the part on the upper frame rail hammered flat right? I heard someone talking about trimming subframe but I'm not sure what part they would trim, where it mounts to the control arm possibly?









_Modified by Do Werk at 5:14 PM 4-8-2010_

you trim where the rear mounting point for the control arm would hit the subframe.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
you trim where the rear mounting point for the control arm would hit the subframe. 


x2, angle grinder. and cut everything that gets in the way


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Haha I gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_I think they're very nice struts but whats the lifespan on a set of these versus something like MT or BY?

I'm sure as long if not longer than MasonTechs or BagYards. From what I understand AirLift's struts are specifically made for bags, versus BY and MT taking Bilstein shocks, shorting them and re valving them.
Plus not to make BY or MT look inferior but AirLift has been making bags/struts for over 61 years! BY/MT are new to the game, but dont get me wrong they know what they are doing. AirLift is based in Michigan and everytime I have had to get ahold of anyone there it was not a problem. Keep in mind I dont even own a set of their struts. But have installed many air suspensions using their EasyStreet Digital management. Any problems were solved and if I needed replacement parts I had them in 2 days.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

do people not realize all these strut's for all of these companies have in the market for 2years or less... For at least anything that goes low.... well most.. not including some of the european companies... 
too much complaning from people going on lately, and stupid questions... 
WTF is going lately people... 
Do your homework before you buy, end of story... and then ask... not start stupid BS in threads, and arguments over dumb crap...


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

santi's on fire tonight.


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

someone unleashed the demon out of him..
when i eventually buy airride im looking to get the best of my moneys worth....yes its cool to say hey dude i lay frame when i drop it on its nuts..but to some people thats not what they need to be satisfied with aire..i could care less if my subframe sat 1" off the ground or more as long it had a great stance overall layed out sitting on the rear tire and tucking the front a little i would be a happy camper..people may disagree with that but hey thats my .02
and i id like to apologize to [email protected] OT...ive told him twice on diff occasions that im going air and take time out of his day to talk to me and set me up with prixes but i backed down cuz of money situations


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_do people not realize all these strut's for all of these companies have in the market for 2years or less... For at least anything that goes low.... well most.. not including some of the European companies... 
too much complaining from people going on lately, and stupid questions... 
WTF is going lately people... 
Do your homework before you buy, end of story... and then ask... not start stupid BS in threads, and arguments over dumb crap... 

amen sister. guess its still a new thing to most people on here santi. but yeah i agree, people expect oranges and their given apples. common sense is not a virtue everyone is gifted with i guess. instead of complaining, buy the struts your comfortable spending money on and MAKE them go as low as you want. easy as that. or just wait for air lift to make the new ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by uberdork at 2:33 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Damn a lot has been going on since I have been MIA. I agree with Andrew, can't we all be friends. I don't think any car on here with out of the box struts lays, with out work. 
I am sure BY, MT, and ALC have had there issues. If we have an issue we tend to take care of it ASAP. Just because our kit is lower in price doesn't mean its lower in quality. We just sell more, so we can do that.
I see quantity over cost being a better thing. We also have the quality. We test in house, on the track, and on the road. Once we feel like we have a good thing, we bring in testers.
Here are some struts on our rig. They are being ran through some programs. Side load, they also spin left to right when they are cycled.

Here is a test where they are being tested at -40.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to jesse and airlift.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to jesse and airlift.

This.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Jesse....
I need some help
On of my front bags blew something out the top.
I haven"t take it apart or anything to look, but that will happen when i get off tomorrow.
I started my car and heard a loud hiss. and the front right kept going quickly down to zero.
I limped it to my work and put it up on a lift......
there is air rushing out of the top of the mount in the engine bay...
sounds like a blown o-ring or something.
What do you think.
I'll give you some more info tomorrow when i get off work.
Russell
I have only had them on since last august.
I think i was one of the first people to get the new generation back last may.


_Modified by Russjameson at 4:56 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

Hey Russ,
Hit me up with your name, number, address, and the whole bit to me email.
[email protected]
I will get you taken care of asap.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Hey Russ,
Hit me up with your name, number, address, and the whole bit to me email.
[email protected]
I will get you taken care of asap. 



ohh they joys, jesse will have you up and running in no time


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Email sent, thanks a million.
I spent last night shortening an axle for rabbit so I stop snapping them, 1.8T and O2J in a MK1 is a pain, and had to fix this so that I could have somethign to drive.
Cabby is getting a crossflow transplant, and now the jetta is down....damnit!
Now the rabbit is up and running so I'm back in business


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

will these front struts fit a mkiv .:R? and can i keep my front sway bar in?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (TurboREX)*

they will fit the R and you can keep your front sway in if you want, but it'll keep you from going low, which sort of defeats the purpose of bags.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

05 is right. You probably really wouldn't notice it is even gone at such a low cruise height. I believe passing certain laws of gravity will help you get by the roll center.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

cool thanks 05. what about the rears, can they be made to fit?


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (TurboREX)*

anyone lay frame yet?


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_anyone lay frame yet?









x2


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nope


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_nope


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

agreed


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_they will fit the R and you can keep your front sway in if you want, but it'll keep you from going low, which sort of defeats the purpose of bags.

This is not true.. If you look at the MKIV .:R. It is basically notched from the factory. Way different then a regular MKIV.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

so your saying the sway won't get any way of the car as you try to lay frame on bags?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_so your saying the sway won't get any way of the car as you try to lay frame on bags?

No.. But put one up on a lift and and see what you have to work with


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (moacur)*

So the FSB doesn't hold up the R? O well my Bagyards don't have swaybar provisions anyway.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

If you look at an R, the front suspension is quite a bit different. Different control arms, the sway runs under the axle, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_If you look at an R, the front suspension is quite a bit different. Different control arms, the sway runs under the axle, etc.

True! Except the strut diameter and construction of a set of struts is the same as a MkIV GTI.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

01, enlighten us with what you did on the fronts.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

on sunday i will be installing these struts on a buddy's car and notching everything that i did with my MT's to put the control arms/subframe on the ground. you will receive the verdict sunday night.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_on sunday i will be installing these struts on a buddy's car and notching everything that i did with my MT's to put the control arms/subframe on the ground. you will receive the verdict sunday night.

what does that consist of?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

yeah just notching the tie rods / axle + pinch welds arent going to be enough


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_yeah just notching the tie rods / axle + pinch welds arent going to be enough

we are doing all that to the pass and driver side and then he needs a new sub frame so were are going to cut the subframe like i did mine out of the car. you can basically insure that nothing i getting hung up on that


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_
we are doing all that to the pass and driver side and then he needs a new sub frame so were are going to cut the subframe like i did mine out of the car. you can basically insure that nothing i getting hung up on that

im pretty sure the struts are just bottoming out. On any other strut youd be on the ground with what 01 did, but hes done hacking up his car and is moving to the strurs bc thats what has to be taken care of


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

yeah i dont think the subframe or anything body wise is going to be getting in the way. 
3 weeks until the semester ends and then i can finally take everything apart and try to get these as low as possible.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

like i said we will see tomorrow. compressing the struts off the car they get pretty dam short.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_like i said we will see tomorrow. compressing the struts off the car they get pretty dam short.


looking forward to the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

well guys after being drenched from head to toe from the moment we started from the downpour. we ran out of time and didn't get it all done tonight like we should of. possibly tomorrow, but it looks like its gonna rain all day as well... ****!
i must say that drilling the strut towers from the top with a template you cut out would be a much better route idk what they were thinking having you drill it from the bottom











_Modified by chasattack at 10:45 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

sucks. I used the supplied paper template and made another out of cardboard and used that to drill the holes from the top of the towers. 
Drilling was a lot easier than i thought it would be, but the cardboard template made things a lot easier. 

What did you guys get done besides the install? any modding?
01 i sent you a couple PM's


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

we put in a new(er) subframe that we hacked up outside of the car and drilled and hung one side for the airlift struts. broken parts, jerry-rigged tools, and a non stop baby hurricane made for a lot of frustrating and slow movement. not having a garage is no fun. hopefully itll be all done soon, that is if it ever stops raining... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

lol sounds like my install. 
Vice grips, bars and other made tools.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

sandro?


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_we put in a new(er) subframe that we hacked up outside of the car and drilled and hung one side for the airlift struts. broken parts, jerry-rigged tools, and a non stop baby hurricane made for a lot of frustrating and slow movement. not having a garage is no fun. hopefully itll be all done soon, that is if it ever stops raining... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it wasn't that bad just i was the only one willing to get wet for the sake of laying frame! and i found out after trimming the new sub frame wile off the car that the captive welded nut on the inside of the sub frame broke off so i had to mcguiver some **** up


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

im petty sure your mods wont gain you anything. ive done all that just like vtec said, its the struts bottoming out, simple as that.
i love this setup but the drop just isnt there, and wont be unless you start chopping the struts. or until airlift releases the XLs
recent shoot all in one picture, lol


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Jessseeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!*

Jesse, have you gotten my emails of my pm's
Here are some pics of the bag with the leak.
it is coming from the rubber mount at the top./ there is a tear slong side of the hole where the strut comes through.
Pleas email me when you get this.
[email protected]
Top of Bag mount








Removing nut








Tear circled in green


----------

